# X-53 find!!!!



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 11, 2017)

Well I got lucky again and the owner decided to sell the bike to me. It is my first western flyer x-53 and I am very very excited but I have a few questions.

 First of all I did some research and it appears to be a 1957? 

I need a few things obviously but I have a question on rims. I assume that since it is a CW product a lot of bikes will have the correct chrome rims? Or did they do a special rim for this bike? Can you guys give me an idea of what bikes will work for that bike?


----------



## Floyd (Aug 11, 2017)

CW product? Arent these Murray products??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes Murray Ohio. The one I had actually had M.O. stamped on the rims. At least you got the tank but rack, guard, light, and pedals are all $$$. Personally I'd either be looking at rat or custom. To restore will be very expensive. V/r Shawn


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes Murray Ohio. The one I had actually had M.O. stamped on the rims. At least you got the tank but rack, guard, light, and pedals are all $$$. Personally I'd either be looking at rat or custom. To restore will be very expensive. V/r Shawn




It sure will be expensive but I am not in a huge hurry either I have about 100 projects and I keep finding stuff so it can wait for the right time.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes Murray Ohio. The one I had actually had M.O. stamped on the rims. At least you got the tank but rack, guard, light, and pedals are all $$$. Personally I'd either be looking at rat or custom. To restore will be very expensive. V/r Shawn




Totally agree. Not the bike to restore if pricey parts and hard to find parts scare a fella.


----------



## Brian (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice find! Did you confirm it was a 57? 
I got lucky and found a '58 a bit more complete a while back but mine is a bit more weathered than yours. I think they are very cool and unique bikes but as the others said,...pricey for parts and restoration. I like to revive them and keep original but mine is too far gone for that. It's now completely apart and I'm hoping to get it restored one day.
Good luck with yours!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2017)

These are really good looking bikes, had one on radar for about 2 years and finally picked one up in the spring at Memory Lane. Parts are out there, but like the others have said, they tend to be a little on the expensive side! Good luck and happy hunting, that's half the fun, right! Joe


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 15, 2017)

Brian said:


> Nice find! Did you confirm it was a 57?
> I got lucky and found a '58 a bit more complete a while back but mine is a bit more weathered than yours. I think they are very cool and unique bikes but as the others said,...pricey for parts and restoration. I like to revive them and keep original but mine is too far gone for that. It's now completely apart and I'm hoping to get it restored one day.
> Good luck with yours!
> 
> View attachment 660720



I have not verified that yet. I need to do that! Thanks I am excited and you should be too!!! Great bike there!


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 15, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> These are really good looking bikes, had one on radar for about 2 years and finally picked one up in the spring at Memory Lane. Parts are out there, but like the others have said, they tend to be a little on the expensive side! Good luck and happy hunting, that's half the fun, right! JoeView attachment 660802



Hey Joe -- sounds like Jimmy Hendrix -- what year is your bike?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 16, 2017)

Question-- this is a black and gold bike, obviously. The sprocket is a skiptooth and they were not available during the 57-58 time period. So the skip tooth was swapped out later? I assume that is most likely?


----------



## Brian (Aug 16, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Question-- this is a black and gold bike, obviously. The sprocket is a skiptooth and they were not available during the 57-58 time period. So the skip tooth was swapped out later? I assume that is most likely?



I found out from a very, very knowledgeable gentleman that you just can't always go by the "standard" color category to determine year of lots of bikes. They also had editions in varying colors. Technically,..according to the standards,..my '58 is supposed to be black and gold as well. But...in fact the true factory color on mine is "flamboyant black cherry and gold". 
The code for the year will be on the bottom bracket. 
1953- MOS
1954-MOT
1955-MOU
1956-MOV or MOTV
1957-MOTW
1958-MOTX


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 16, 2017)

Brian said:


> I found out from a very, very knowledgeable gentleman that you just can't always go by the "standard" color category to determine year of lots of bikes. They also had editions in varying colors. Technically,..according to the standards,..my '58 is supposed to be black and gold as well. But...in fact the true factory color on mine is "flamboyant black cherry and gold".
> The code for the year will be on the bottom bracket.
> 1953- MOS
> 1954-MOT
> ...



Thanks you but this is what my bottom bracket says --


----------



## Brian (Aug 16, 2017)

I see the MOTW above your number. It's a good 'ol 57 for sure. 
Not likely that skip tooth is original but who knows for sure. May have used up some extra leftover stock.....??? It is a correct style and only a couple years past the skip tooth era
Just a possible assumption


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 16, 2017)

Brian said:


> I see the MOTW above your number. It's a good 'ol 57 for sure.
> Not likely that skip tooth is original but who knows for sure. May have used up some extra leftover stock.....??? It is a correct style and only a couple years past the skip tooth era
> Just a possible assumption



Thank you sir!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 16, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> It sure will be expensive but I am not in a huge hurry either I have about 100 projects and I keep finding stuff so it can wait for the right time.




That’s the spirit. Don’t let anyone discourage you.
Over a period of time I am finding parts for my X-53
and replacing the parts that are not correct.
In the meantime, I ride it as is.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Marc, my X53 is a 58, MOTX serial #. Red and gold but not much of either left on it. Actually just got this one in the stand and will be making a thread for it shortly. You might want to send @Foxclassics a pm, he had a bare frame and bare fork with a rear rack and braces in black and gold at the Memory Lane summer swap pretty cheap, he may still have them. Good luck in search, Joe


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 24, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Hi Marc, my X53 is a 58, MOTX serial #. Red and gold but not much of either left on it. Actually just got this one in the stand and will be making a thread for it shortly. You might want to send @Foxclassics a pm, he had a bare frame and bare fork with a rear rack and braces in black and gold at the Memory Lane summer swap pretty cheap, he may still have them. Good luck in search, Joe



Thanks for the heads up and watching out for me!!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 26, 2017)

Here is the picture of the fork.





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Marc
I have a couple of X-53 parts posted if you're interested.

Nice MO stamped Wheelset
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1...mo-stamped-26-rim-set-2speed-kickback.119133/

Ratty Luggage Rack
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-western-flyer-x53-rear-rack-repainted.119122/


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey man! I have been watching these on eBay!!!


----------



## Christopher (Oct 10, 2017)

Yep....They're here for the taking.  I may be able to do better on shipping through bike flights.  If you're still interested pass me your zip and let see what they can do.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 12, 2017)

Christopher said:


> Yep....They're here for the taking.  I may be able to do better on shipping through bike flights.  If you're still interested pass me your zip and let see what they can do.



56549


----------



## Christopher (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry Marc, I didn't hear back from you over the last couple of day and thought you were no longer interetsed.  I just sold them.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Oct 12, 2017)

No problem man thanks for the opportunity though let me know if you are finding out if I buy all kinds of stuff I got some new bicycle projects going on at the same time


----------



## cda_cruisers (Feb 19, 2018)




----------

